# Happy Birthday Killian Wolfrik!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday My Boy! Your so big now, no longer the 8lb landshark I brought home 10 months ago. I love you so much, I hope you know that....

Okay, here are some cake pictures!  

CAKE!!









Waiting for cake!









Wait, I need to take a picture!









Killian couldn't resist the temptation...









Wait mom, why is MY cake in HER dish??









Mom, haven't you taught him to SHARE yet?









CAAAAAKE!!









Yummmm!!









Ummmm, okay....









Much better!  









Want the last of your puperoni Killian??









Haha, too freaking cute! My fave!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy birthday Killian!!!!

He is so stinkn' handsome!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree with you, the last picture is the best! Happy Birthday Killian!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:birthday::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie: cute pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:birthday: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody! He was pretty darn tickeled when he realized that he was allowed to eat the "cake". He never gets human food. He got two whole(huge) slices. LOL!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Awwwe, Happy birthday big boy. You handsome woof. :wub:


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

That last picture is too cute! Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy birthday killian!!!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## LoSt GhoSt (Apr 13, 2011)

HB Killian










lol look at him with his game face on. He is ready to eat that cake in one bite.


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

:birthday: Killian! That looked like a delicious cake .


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

HAPPY 1st B-DAY Killian!!!!! As always, what a handsome boy. :wub: :birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy B-Day Killian. Love the pics Its nice he shared the cake.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

HaPpY WaGgY BiRtHdAy KiLlIaN, FrOm NeRo PuPz....:gsdbeggin:


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Love that last pic! HB Killian!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Awww, thank you everybody!!


----------



## Uzi- (Jun 20, 2011)

Great looking dog and very funny pictures I've never seen a dog birthday cake.  Awesome idea.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Happy Birthday handsome! I love that last pic too!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like the cake was so good that he decided to wear it too. Wishing for you many more birthdays handsome boy. 
:birthday:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Totally missed this thread (and found it searching for a pic of Killian). Yes- that last photo is _awesome_!!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Love the last photo you must frame it!!

Happy Birthday Killian!!!!! From Danielle & Otto in TX!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Aww, thanks you guys! :wub:


----------

